# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  [VB6] - Catch Diamonds 2 (with exe, project and setup)

## joaquim

heres a nice game in diferent way(instead only images, i work with controls).
here you have resolution code and how build games with my sprite control 2d.
i acept questions\sugestions. in time i will build a nice control.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E87B6UP6
(administrator, if i can't put here the link, please tell me... i put the link, because i don't have space in attachments sectio... thanks)

----------


## Nightwalker83

Hi,

Which language and version did you could the game in? Also, could you please upload the source code to the forums. That file you uploaded to mega uploads is currently unavailable according to the mega uploads site.

----------


## joaquim

"Hi,
Which language and version did you could the game in?"
sorry about that :Wink: 
"Also, could you please upload the source code to the forums."
i have it in setup file. i can't put in forum(for now because i don't have space)
"That file you uploaded to mega uploads is currently unavailable according to the mega uploads site."
to be honest i don't know

----------


## Nightwalker83

> "Hi,
> Which language and version did you could the game in?"
> sorry about that
> "Also, could you please upload the source code to the forums."
> i have it in setup file. i can't put in forum(for now because i don't have space)
> "That file you uploaded to mega uploads is currently unavailable according to the mega uploads site."
> to be honest i don't know


What about just uploading the source code without the setup file?

----------


## joaquim

> What about just uploading the source code without the setup file?


for the project works i need 2 folders(music and images) and 2 ocx files(my 2 controls). but i don't have attachment space :Frown:

----------


## joaquim

for some reasons, please tell me if something isn't correct :Wink:

----------

